# الأرقام في التواريخ



## licinio

مرحبا للجميع
سؤالي يتعلق بكيفية قراة الأرقام في التواريخ وبالأخص بعد كلمتي سنة وعام بوجود رقمي أحد واثنان اللذان يتطلبان الاتفاق مع جنس الكلمة.
هل يجب أن أتفق أحد واثنان بكلمة سنة المؤنثة وعام المذكرة أم بكون الرقم موضوعا بعد تلك الكلمة بصفة المضاف لا يتغير الرقم؟
مثلا:
عام ألف وتسع مائة وأحد عشر 
سنة ألف وتسع مائة وإحدى عشر
شكرا.​


----------



## barkoosh

تنطبق في قراءة السنين قاعدة العدد والمعدود، مع اعتبار كلمة سنة أو عام هي المعدود
عام 1911: عامَ ألفٍ وتسعِ مئةٍ وأحدَ عشَرَ
سنة 1911: سنةَ ألفٍ وتسعِ مئةٍ وإحدى عشْرةَ


عام 1975: عامَ ألفٍ وتسعِ مئةٍ وخمسةٍ وسبعينَ
سنة 1975: سنةَ ألفٍ وتسعِ مئةٍ وخمسٍ وسبعينَ​


----------



## licinio

شكرا. 
لا يوجد شيئا أكثر تعقيدا وجنونا من الارقام في العربية.​


----------

